# PA Amish Ring Bologna



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2011)

Last saturday me and my wife went down to Amishville to do the tourist thing. Went to the Bird In Hand farmers mkt and i took this pic of the local smoked goodies. I had to do some ring bologna today.








Digging deep into my secret vault for a good ring bologna recipe. This is true Amish using buckwheat flour. The buckwheat is in the large bag.













Mixing the buckwheat with the cold water and other ingredients.







All mixed and ready for stuffing.







Ran out of natural bung rounds so i have to use synthetic.







Just a little over 5 lbs.







Hanging at 130 no/smoke to dry the casing some. Then PID to 140 with apple smoke....150....160....170 final smoke at temp. After the IT is reached i am going to do a second smoke/cold with apple. The ring on the right is the same size as the others, I just didnt draw it as tight.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking good!

  Craig


----------



## chef willie (Mar 8, 2011)

outstanding looking....I can see why you're called the 'sausage king'....rightfully earned.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2011)

Another great one there Nepas!


----------



## biaviian (Mar 8, 2011)

One of the best parts of living in this area is the Amish, Mennonite, and PA Dutch recipes/goodies.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2011)

Had to go look at em.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 8, 2011)

Man that looks good.. nice job


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 8, 2011)

That is some great looking bologna man. I bet it tastes even better than it looks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2011)

Going with a 2 hour bloom time then in the fridge for a couple days. Cut the hog rings off then vac seal.


----------



## les3176 (Mar 8, 2011)

OH man that looks great!!! Nice job as usual nepas!!!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 8, 2011)

QUOTE:

_Ran out of natural bung rounds so i have to use synthetic._

Where do you keep them nepas. In your wallet..................

you are the man...........Awsome


----------



## meateater (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 9, 2011)

They look great NEPAS, I've never tried it with buckwheat, do you need to add a lot of water to the mix?

Also what are ya using for a PID, I would like to be using one but not sure where to start looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2011)

Really looks great Nepas, The color is awesome.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I will have some $$ shots later.....After i find out if i left my camera at the Ichiban last night


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 10, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> They look great NEPAS, I've never tried it with buckwheat, do you need to add a lot of water to the mix?
> 
> Also what are ya using for a PID, I would like to be using one but not sure where to start looking.


Dan

I use a Auberins

http://www.auberins.com/


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 10, 2011)

YAY

I found my camera in the car of all places...LOL

Here are some $$ shots of the ring bologna.

Ready to cut the string and rings off so the vac bags dont get a hole.













I have to cut one, look and taste test.







Oh yeah good bologna. The buckwheat flour gave it a really nice taste, way better than SPC.







Casing peels easy. I soaked the casings overnight.







Passes my test.







Ready to fridge and travel next month to NOLA.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 10, 2011)

congrats on some great looking sausage.....they are truly a thing of beauty


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Yeah!!!--------Awesome !

I'm surrounded by PA Dutch butcher shops, and--------

That's exactly what they're supposed to look like !!!

NEPAS Rides again!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2011)

Excellent as usual Nepas!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks great! Now all ya need is some cheese, crackers and mustard for an awesome dutch platter!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 10, 2011)

Great Looking Bologna Nepas...


----------



## ak1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gees Nepas, is there anything you can't make sausage  from.

Fantastic looking bologna.!


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks good, I love the Bird in Hand market the farmers market in Lancaster is pretty cool to.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 10, 2011)

Jakerz66 said:


> Looks good, I love the Bird in Hand market the farmers market in Lancaster is pretty cool to.....


Funny when we lived down here we didnt get to these places much, now that we live north east PA we come down here allot


----------

